# Getting a Secure Connection Failed message



## debodun (Dec 14, 2021)

When I try to load any Microsoft Web page. This is what I'm seeing:


----------



## HoneyNut (Dec 14, 2021)

Maybe their IT people messed up and removed the certificate?  Or maybe their site got attacked?


----------



## Devi (Dec 14, 2021)

I don't know why that happened, but I'm not having that problem on MS pages.


----------



## Devi (Dec 14, 2021)

Ah, what @HoneyNut said. That explains the error message you got. And ... maybe they fixed it, because I'm not having that problem.


----------



## HoneyNut (Dec 14, 2021)

It seems like a lot of people are having the problem, maybe just a couple of their locations are messed up?


----------



## oldpop (Dec 14, 2021)

I am so over Microsoft and Windows. I have not taken the plunge yet but I am working on crossing over to Linux. Every time I get a windows update it always messes up my Windows 10 operating system. Best I can tell you is to google your issue and read through the hundreds of fixes for what ever is causing your issue. If your lucky you might find one that works. Good luck.

Linux.org


----------



## debodun (Dec 14, 2021)

I tried with IE browser and it didn't do it, but my main browser is Firefox.


----------



## Devi (Dec 14, 2021)

debodun said:


> my main browser is Firefox.


As is mine. Still no problem with the couple of microsoft.com pages I tried.



oldpop said:


> I am so over Microsoft and Windows. I have not taken the plunge yet but I am working on crossing over to Linux. Every time I get a windows update it always messes up my Windows 10 operating system.


I (or we) actually don't have that problem. But use whatever operating system you wish.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 14, 2021)

I noticed a couple of sites I visited today having rather slow response.  I did a quick test on my "speed" and it was good.  However, there are several sites which are having issues today....perhaps there is a problem affecting much of the Internet???

https://downdetector.com/


----------



## debodun (Dec 15, 2021)

Better today. Hopefully that glitch is fixed!


----------



## debodun (Dec 18, 2021)

The new version of Firefox 95.0.1 claims to have fixed this problem.


----------

